# Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure (1989) - The Historical Figures



## ZachWZ (Mar 13, 2002)

*The Historical Figures*

I am trying to remenber all of the dudes and dudettes that Bill and Ted brought to the present.
Here's what I got.

Billy the Kid
Abe Lincoln
Geigus Khan, traher of sporting goods stores
Joan of Arc, noah's wife, Acrobics nut
Sigmund Freud
Napolion, the short dead dude, water slide maniac
There was a music dude but I can't think of his name.

ZachWZ


----------



## Chilly (Mar 13, 2002)

*hey*

it was mozart i think.....pretty sure...


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 18, 2002)

Mozart it was.  I particularly enjoyed his addition to the movie's soundtrack.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 20, 2002)

*lol*

yeh it rocked!!!!!!!!!!

>plays fast piano in head< lol


----------



## Dave (May 1, 2006)

*Re: The Historical Figures*



> _Originally posted by ZachWZ _
> *There was a music dude but I can't think of his name.*


No, it wasn't Mozart, it was Beethoven.

They also brought Socrates (Greek philosopher dude) and two English princesses (no names given).

It is an unusual film and I did laugh out loud once or twice. Great idea, that in the future everyone talks like them, worships them, and their music prevents wars and creates world peace. Something went wrong with that timeline though. 

The funniest part of all is seeing Keanu Reeves before 'Speed' and 'The Matrix'.

Wasn't what they did on their report cheating though?


----------



## philoSCIFI (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: The Historical Figures*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Wasn't what they did on their report cheating though? *


 How so Dave?


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: Re: The Historical Figures*



> _Originally posted by philoSCIFI _
> * How so Dave? *


Well, it wasn't in the spirit of the other presentations. Everyone else made their oral presentations alone and without help. Bill and Ted stood back and let all these other people speak while they just added odd comments.  And they were the only ones using music and lights. But then maybe they were just geniuses after all, I didn't see any rules read out about not doing that.


----------



## squire (Jul 18, 2006)

This is one of my all time fave movies.

' If youre really us, what number are we thinking of?'
'69 DUDE!'
'Whoa!'

hahaha

awesome

catch ya later bill and ted!


----------



## squire (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: The Historical Figures*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> * They also brought Socrates (Greek philosopher dude) and two English princesses (no names given).*



Nah, they didnt bring back the princesses. Rufus did. At the end when he also gave them the guitars


----------

